# Boat club / Boat Sharig



## ashrafel68 (Jul 12, 2005)

Hello everybody,

Yesterday i heard about this boat club in Daytona Beach. They have several boats and offer yearly membership.
http://www.adventureboatclub.net/

I would like to join but it's expensive for me only to join.

I called them and got some details. They do allow boat sharing membership.

I have an idea. If 4 of us join the boat club as boat sharing, there will be $1,046 initiation fee (one time only) and $150 a month for unlimited boat usage (boat up to 25') per person.

The catch is we can't used boats in the same time, only one at a time (as an individual membership).

so, what we can do, (as a preliminary idea), is to set a fixed schedule for the year and we have to abide by it.

Anybody's interested?

They told me that the maximum number for boat sharing is 5. The one time fee will be $975 and the monthly fee will be $140. all those prices do not include tax and gas.

But to be honest, I think 5 will be too much if all wants to enjoy boating.

We will have to do one contract with Adventure Boatclub, but I guess will do another one among us.

Any ideas?

Thanks,

Ashraf


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Are those numbers per person or total? I.e. would 4 people pay around $37.25 per mo. or would each pay $150? If each paid $150 per mo. with $1,045 as a downpayment, you could buy a decent boat for that...maybe not a 25', but a good boat that would work for this area. Is gas included? Insurance? USCG equipment? Etc. etc. etc.


----------



## HDW2 (Feb 15, 2009)

I know a former member of that boat sharing club. According to him, itwas a total waste of money. He claimes it cost him almost 3K for the year, and had a hard time reserving the boats he wanted to utilize. Bookings were not handled on a first come basis. Some sort of higharchy was in place. I would have to contact him for the details of it. He ended up buying my Proline 24 and said he will save money and get 5 times the use he wasn't able to get out that club.


----------



## ashrafel68 (Jul 12, 2005)

That's $150 a person. 

I agree with you that with kind of money it's better to buy a boat.

Well, it won't hurt to ask


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

ashrafel68 said:


> That's $150 a person.
> 
> I agree with you that with kind of money it's better to buy a boat.
> 
> Well, it won't hurt to ask



Hey...no problem...good idea...but maybe we can get together on getting (buying) a boat and pooling our money. I'm all for it! I'm interested in any and all possibilities! PM me or let me know. Larry


----------



## ashrafel68 (Jul 12, 2005)

The good thing about this boat club is you choose from 12 different boats. and also you don't have to worry about hauling the boat, cleaning the boat, and maintenance. I had a boat before and those were pain in the butt.

i called the guys and they told me that it is also guaranteed to get a boat each time you reserve. They did not have any body turned down in the past 2 years.

Larry, I guess we need two more and we're good to go. Two of us can join as a shared membership, but it will be cheaper if we're 4. they allow up to 5 people to share.

My cell number is 407-341-9279 and my email is [email protected] if anybody is interested.

thanks,

Ashraf


----------



## livin2fish5 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Ya I hear its a waste too ... i looked into it about a month ago ... I say just go look on craigslist for a nice boat ..... with the economy the way it is people are giving away extras like boats and motorcycles ... check it out .. *


----------



## HDW2 (Feb 15, 2009)

If any of you are willing to wait another 45 days or so, I have a new custom Everglades 270 CC on order and will be selling my 21ft CC. Will probably sell in the 5K range.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*IT'SAAAAAaaaaa.......*

:spam:RIPOFFFFF:spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam:


----------



## HDW2 (Feb 15, 2009)

Jigmaster said:


> :spam:RIPOFFFFF:spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam:


Ok know it all. Tell us just where the rip off is since you,(and every other MORON out there) THINK you know everything. Otherwise your full of crap! YOU opened your mouth, now prove your worth!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

HDW2 said:


> Ok know it all. Tell us just where the rip off is since you,(and every other MORON out there) THINK you know everything. Otherwise your full of crap! YOU opened your mouth, now prove your worth!!!!!!!!!


HDW2...I think Jigmaster was referring to the Boat Share Club and not to your sale of your boat...at least I hope that was what he was referring to. I know him, and don't think he would bad-mouth a member on here selling a boat. You probably just read it wrong. Larry


----------



## HDW2 (Feb 15, 2009)

sprtsracer said:


> HDW2...I think Jigmaster was referring to the Boat Share Club and not to your sale of your boat...at least I hope that was what he was referring to. I know him, and don't think he would bad-mouth a member on here selling a boat. You probably just read it wrong. Larry



Umm Larry, I bet your are 100% right!! I may not be the sharpest crayon in the box, but I know when there is room for error, I will find that room! It's just the timing of the post I guess. And the more I think about it, he probably would have did the quote thing too. UGH! 


The thing about the boat sharing club, I know several people that looked into it as I did over the past few years, 1 person, a former member. All seemed apprehinsive to say the least. I learned all I needed in one phone call. I would not go as far to say the club is a total rip off though. For some, it suites their needs, and they can afford to waste a little money. But for me personally, I prefer to use my boat when I want to, for as long as I want, and like the idea of maintaining it myself. That way I KNOW how it runs, handles, and KNOW it was properly maintained. I have the GPS/Plotter I want, the VHF rasio I want and the sonar system I want. These are necessary if you want to open water fish and do not come on those club boats. Well not the sonars! Decent electronics for your boat are going to cost you at least 4-6K in case anyone was wondering. My next plan is to install weather radar and eventually a sat phone.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Geeeeezzz*

See what happens when you post and come back whamoooo.

Larry, was right i have no beef w a boat post however i bought in the the Boat rental deal couple years ago with offshore wishes. It just wasnt worth it vs. avail.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

HDW2 said:


> Ok know it all. Tell us just where the rip off is since you,(and every other MORON out there) THINK you know everything. Otherwise your full of crap! YOU opened your mouth, now prove your worth!!!!!!!!!



LMAO.. se what happens when you derail a thread..opcorn::beer:

:spam:


----------



## ashrafel68 (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks everybody for sharing your ideas. 

I quit the idea and keep fishing off my Kayak, Pier and Surf fishing. I hate to join the club and spend all the money and then not catch fish too


----------

